# تقنيات استكشاف المياة الجوفية



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*:30:تقنيات استكشاف المياة الجوفية:30:*



*لقد تطور علم الهيدروجيولوجيا في السنوات الماضية باختراع تقنيات لاستكشاف المكامن المائية ( الطبقة الحاملة للمياه ) حيث تمكن العلماء من اختراع العديد من الأجهزة لاستكشاف الطبقات الحاملة للمياه وبالذات في العقدين الماضيين , مع مراعاة النواحي البيئية وتحليلها . فقد استخدمت تقنيات الاستكشاف الجيوفيزيائي للمياه الجوفية أيضا في تتبع حركت المياه الجوفية في أعماق الأرض وفي المناجم السطحية وفي المفاعلات وفي التغذية الاصطناعية للمياه الجوفية والملوثات النووية وأيضا دراسة اثر السدود وخزاناتها وغيرها , حيث ما ذكر أعلاه يؤثر على المياه الجوفية من حيث الكمية والنوعية معا , وفي هذا الموضوع سأتطرق لعدة تقنيات للاستكشاف واستخداماتها في علم الهيدرولوجيا مثل :*
*إسخدام الصور الجوية والاستشعار . *
*استخدام الطرق الجيوفيزيائية السطحية والجوفية ونوعها . *
*1 ـ تحليل الصور الجوية*



*تستخدم الصور الجوية وخيالات الاستشعار عن بعد في عدة مجالات عمرانية وحضارية وإنسانية وزراعية وفي تقييم الموارد الطبيعية . أيضا تستخدم كمرحلة أولية في استكشاف المياه الجوفية وذلك برسم الخرائط الطبيعية الأساسية ذات المقاييس المختلفة المناسبة في تحليل الصور الجوية الملتقطة لمعرفة التراكيب الجيولوجية من صدوع وطيات وشقوق وكهوف .*



*وسوف نهتم بتحليل آثار الانكسارات الجيولوجية للبحث عن مصادر المياه الجوفية التي تعد أحد العوامل الناجحة التي يستخدمها الهيدرولوجيين وخصوصا في المناطق ذات التكوينات الجيولوجية الجيرية .*



*تتركز المياه الجوفية كما نعلم في الفراغات والمناطق ذات الانكسارات الشديدة ( Fracture Zone ) لعدة أنواع من الصخور . ويمكن معرفة هذه الانكسارات من دراسة الظواهر والسمات الخطية ( Linear Feature ) في الصور الجوية وصور الأقمار الصناعية .*


*2 ـ الطرق السطحية للمسح الجيوفيزيائي*

** جهاز المقاومة الكهربائية ثنائي الأبعاد مع الالكترود المستخدم في التوصيل الكهربائي *

*استخدمت المسوحات الجيوفيزيائية لعدة عقود زمنية في حقول المناجم والنفط وقد اكتشف الهيدرولوجيون مدى النفع الذي تحققه هذه المسوحات في استكشاف المكامن المائية الجوفية للأعماق الضحلة والعميقـــة ( بضع مئات الأمتار تحت سطح الأرض ) , وتستخدم عدة طرق لهذا الغرض وفيما يلي أكثرها شيوعا :*

*طرق قياس المقاومة الكهربائية ـ صورة ( 1 ) : Direct Current Resistivity *

*الانكسارات الموجيه السيزيمية : Seismic Refraction *
*طرق المغناطيسية والجاذبية : Gravity and Magnetic Method *
*فوائد استخدام الطرق الجيوفيزيائية *
*تحدد هذه الطرق طبيعة التكوينات الجيولوجية تحت سطح الأرض . *
*تحديد سمك الطبقات المتماسكة على السطح . *
*تحديد مستوى وأعماق المياه الجوفية . *
*التعرف على التراكيب الجيولوجية في باطن الأرض مثل رسوبيات الحصى وطبقات الطين . *
*تحديد أعماق الصخور التي توجد أسفل المكامن المائية . *
*رسم الخرائط اللازمة التي تساعد في تحديد مواقع الابار في الحقل دون اللجوء في كل مرة إلى الاستكشاف الجيوفيزيائي المكلف . *
*2 ـ 1 طريقة المقاومة الكهربائية بالتيار المستمر*
*هي إحدى الطرق الجيوفيزيائية الكهربائية التي لها نتائج ملموسة وناجحة في استكشاف الطبقات الحاملة للمياه ويستخدم في هذه الطريقة التيار الكهربائي المستمر أو تيار ذو ترددات منخفضة . *
*ويستخدم جهاز المقاومة الأرضية > حيث يدفن في الأرض إلكترودات معدنية وإذا كانت التربة جافة تبلل بالماء لتصبح جيدة التوصيل , ويقاس فرق الجهد للأرض عن طريق الكترودين معدنيين آخرين موصلين على سطحها وبمعرفة التيار المتنقل فرق الجهد بين الالكترودين نحصل على قيمة المقاومة مواد الأرض , *
*وتتغير مقاومة الأرض الكهربائية ( Electrical Resistivity ) من -6 10 ( اوم . م ) لمعدن الجرافيت إلى حوالي +12 10 ( اوم . م ) لصخر الكوارتزيت ويمكن حساب المقاومة كالتالي : *
*ويوضح الجدول التالي الرموز المستخدمة في حسابات المقاومة الأرضية *
*الرمز R A L ΔV I *
*تفسيره المقاومة الأرضية <مساحة المقطع> طول المسمار> فرق الجهد> شدة التيار*



*تقاس المقاومة الكهربائية بـ ( اوم . م ) أو ( أوم . قدم ) وتصمم الأقطاب الأربعة كالآتي :*



*الرمز A B M , N *
*تفسيريه ألكترود ذو تيار موجب ألكترود ذو تيار سالب إلكترود الجهد*



*وهناك طريقتان أساسيتان لتصميم الالكترودات المستخدمة للمقاومة وذلك اعتمادا على المسافة بينهما وهما طريقة ( Wenner ) وطريقة ( Schlumberger ) :*


*طريقة تثبيت الالكترودات حسب *
*( wenner ) *
*أ ـ طريقة Wenner*

*بهذه الطريقة تكون المسافات بين الالكترودات متساوية عند تثبيتها إلى الأرض حيث AM = MN = NB = a*


*ب ـ طريقة شلمبرجير Schlumberger Array*



*تنظم الالكترودات في هذه الطريقة بحيث يكون الكترود الجهد أقرب إلى بعضيهما البعض وحيث المسافة ( AB ) أكبر من المسافة ( MN ) بخمس مرات *
*يتم قياس المقاومة بطريقتين:*


*طريقة تثبيت الالكترودات حسب *
*( Schlumberger ) *
*القياس الكهربائي : Electrical Sounding أو هي قياس المقاومة مع العمق . *
*قياس المقاومة الأفقي : Horizontal Profiling وتتم من خلال تحديد مقطع عرضي لتطبيق المسح الجيوفيزيائي من خلال تحديد نطاقات محددة على الأرض . *
*وتعتبر طريقة شلمبيرجير هي الطريقة الشائعة الآن من خلال استخدام جهاز المقاومة الأرضية والطبق في استكشاف الدراسات المائية في وزارة البيئة والمياه . *
*قطاع ثنائي الأبعاد للمقاومة الأرضية الكهربية الظاهرية المقاسة فى الحقل *
*وتستخدم الطرق الجيوكهربية في استكشاف لمياه الجوفية لمعرفة إمكانات المياه الجوفية ومناطق المياه العذبة وأيضا معرفة طبقات الطين والحصى ونتوصل في نهاية الدراسة إلى رسم جيولوجي يوضح الخصائص الجيولوجية الطبقة الحاملة للمياه , وأيضا الخصائص الكيميائية للمياه المتواجدة في الطبقة .*


*2 ـ 2 ـ الطرق الاهتزازية السيزمية :*
*Seismic Methods *
*يوضح مسارات انتقال الموجه الاهتزازية المنكسرة والموجه المباشرة *
*تستخدم الطرق السيزيمية في إحداث أمواج اهتزازية تنتقل خلال صخور الأرض وطبقاتها وهذه الطرق شائعة الاستخدام في الهيدروجيولوجيا , وهي مفيدة في تحديد عمق الطبقات وسماكتها وميلها وعمق الطبقة الحاملة للمياه أحيانا و التكوين العام للطبقات , و تستخدم هذه الطرق في الصناعة النفطية بشكل عام ويحدد من خلالها تكوين الطبقات وكذلك الشكل الهندسي لحدود الطبقات *
*2 ـ 3 ـ طرق الجاذبية المغناطيسية :*
*Gravity and Magnetic Methods*


*وتعتبر هذه الطريقة من الطرق الجيوفيزيائية المهمة قياس مجال الجاذبية والمغناطيسية الأرضية وذلك من اجل دراسة تراكيب وتكوينات مواد الأرض ذات الكثافات المغناطيسية المختلفة التي تعتمد على تراكيبها المعدنية , ولقد تطور هذا العلم لخدمة علمالهبيدرولوجيا بهدف تحديد أماكن وجود المياه الجوفية في الأماكن المنخفضة مثل الوديان , والقنوات القديمة , والموارد غير المتماسكة والصخور البلورية ذات المهشمة ( كسور ) كالبازلت وتستخدم هذه التقنية أجهزة عديدة مثل جهاز الجاذبية الأرضية ( Gravimeter ) ,جهاز الكاشف الجوي ( Airborne ) .*


*وفي الدراسات الهيدروجيولوجية تكون التغيرات المغناطيسية مفيدة لتوضيح مغناطيسية الصخور الجوفية مثل صخور البازلت وهي من المكامن المائية المهمة في الصخور البلورية , لكونها صخور نارية شديدة الانكسارات والشقوق , وذلك بسبب تبريدها المفاجئ وتستخدم هذه التقنية أيضا للتتبع طبقات البازلت مع الصخور غير المغناطيسية .*
دمتم بخير​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جديد في المضمون عاشت الأيادي وننتظر الجديد دوما من مواضيعك الهادفة .........


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## chemical.eng aj (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلمين موضوع جدا مفيد ومهم بالاخص
في تقنيات المياه وكيفية استخراجها
من اجل وضع الاماكن المناسبة
لتصاميم محطات تحلية المياه
شكرا لك ولجهوك القيمة
تحياتي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 ديسمبر 2010)

chemical.eng aj
علي محمد يوسف
أشكركما لمروركما العطر
دمتما بخير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وللاردن


----------



## ج.ناردين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مازن عبد الهادي
أشكرك لمرورك العطر الجميل
دمت بخير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## م.م فادي (11 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد 

شكرا لك عليه 

تحياتي


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 يناير 2011)

م.م فادي
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورة كتيييييييييييييييييييير
كالعادة مواضيعك رائعة ومميزة


----------



## ج.ناردين (18 أغسطس 2011)

م باسل وردان
أشكرك لمرورك الرائع واهتمامك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------

